# Whats the price of pool bleach in your area?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Finally called a pool supply company and they quoted me about $9.00 a gallon, sold in 4 packs. Or I could get 15 gallon or larger drums but can't really move that around so well. He said he could probably order me some 5 gallon buckets. Just curious how this relates to what you guys are getting it for, and what size containers you typically get.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Asking pricing questions is frowned apon on this forum, please keep all posts from asking about pricing and you will be well liked here :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

$3.99/gallon at a local discount store - Ocean State Job Lot

$2.99 this week

http://www.osjl.com/flyer/


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

It's $3 a gallon here, they fill their containers on site, and there's a deposit for the gallon or 5 gallon jugs. Best part is Carl Spacklers twin is the attendant, in bleach stained camo, has AC DC blasting, and always tells me to drive safely


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I get 12%Sodium hydrochlorite for 2.3------2.70 depending on where I go. I would check for a chemical supply store like Univar, or go to get some bleach from a store and use it straight before I paid those crazies prices. 

I know a guy that buys 300 gallons at time and gets it for 1.99 delivered to his shop in my area.

I get it in 15 gallon totes I get from them and put a deposit down


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks all! I thought it seemed high. Especially since household bleach at the grocery store is now 8.2% concentrate.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

DamonT - $4 bucks around here...I don't know whats up with your $9 dollar qoute, but you can also try your local home depot. All the HD's around here carry pool chlorine in their garden section, you can buy single gallons are boxes of 4. That may just be a South Florida thing though.

Good Luck


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The further from the southern states you go, the more you can expect to pay, Damon. $9 is way too high though unless there is a container deposit included.

I pay $18 per unit for a pallet of fives every week in the Philly area which includes delivery.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

*pool ches*

I just paid 17.50 which included a deposit last week at NAMCO


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's $17.50 per five gal?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> DamonT - $4 bucks around here...I don't know whats up with your $9 dollar qoute, but you can also try your local home depot. All the HD's around here carry pool chlorine in their garden section, you can buy single gallons are boxes of 4. That may just be a South Florida thing though.
> 
> Good Luck


I'll look but not too many pools around here. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

$5.00 per gal in a 15 gal container ($20.00 deposit) in Portland OR. That's the best deal I've found.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

$.99


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Five gallons...$18 plus $5 deposit in NJ


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I still haven't found it for less than $9-10 a gallon from pool supply stores here 

Has anyone used the Clorox Outdoor bleach / cleaner for DS? It's thicker than normal bleach so didn't know if it would draw into the siphon tube. The PPG guys at the Sikkens class said it worked well but I don't trust guys in suits....



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

i used to spray that out of a back pack sprayer it worked great, but man is that expensive, just buy you some store bleach and add some soap yourself and you will have the same thing basicly, here is a link to the soap a lot of pros like to use one OZ per gallon goes a long way and actually gives your bleach a little boost http://pressuretek.com/el1ga.html you will get it in 3-4 days max when ordered


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Do you add Cling On as well? 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just ordered the elemonator, F-18, F-8, an extra injector and a 4-tip for my buddy to try. I'm ready for this season now!! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

no I just use the eliminator, most guys use the cling on for roof cleaning, or when they are making a mix for cement cleaning


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I used the Cling for the first time a few weeks ago.. wasn't real impressed with it. Like anything, it probably takes some tweaking. I've been having the guys use sodium hypo with no additives with no complaints.. four fives of 12% in 55 gallon chem tanks topped off with water. On decks with moss 50/50 mix.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I used the Cling for the first time a few weeks ago.. wasn't real impressed with it. Like anything, it probably takes some tweaking. I've been having the guys use sodium hypo with no additives with no complaints.. four fives of 12% in 55 gallon chem tanks topped off with water. On decks with moss 50/50 mix.



Ken
On decks 50/50 direct or DS? 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Ken
> On decks 50/50 direct or DS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


That shoulda said roofs, not decks. I have 5 decks that need to be stained and they are on my mind.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> I used the Cling for the first time a few weeks ago.. wasn't real impressed with it. Like anything, it probably takes some tweaking. I've been having the guys use sodium hypo with no additives with no complaints.. four fives of 12% in 55 gallon chem tanks topped off with water. On decks with moss 50/50 mix.


Is that your roof mix or siding? That would be my roof mix.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damon T said:


> I still haven't found it for less than $9-10 a gallon from pool supply stores here
> 
> Has anyone used the Clorox Outdoor bleach / cleaner for DS? It's thicker than normal bleach so didn't know if it would draw into the siphon tube. The PPG guys at the Sikkens class said it worked well but I don't trust guys in suits....
> 
> ...


Damon,

I pay about 4 per gallon.

I was thinking today (yup, beginners luck) . . . . has anyone bought the powdered shock so that it could be mixed into higher concentration ? Also keeps longer (and more conveniently) than liquid.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

we are at .95 p gallon


----------

